# media usage rights acquisition?



## oneiroi

Hi,

I am using XP and when trying to play a licensed video
get the prompt on Window Media Player 11 that it trying
to get "media usage rights acquisition" but it just tries
and tries with no success.

Please help me.

Regards
Brian.
([email protected])


----------



## mike2020learnin

hello & welcome to TSF , 

please remove your e-mail address / you could be come a target of spamers & hackers for they browse these forums looking for targets 

Mike


----------



## mike2020learnin

hello again , 

you may need to open the WMP and see if you need updates or any plug ins / you may also need to check your settings in options to see if it is set properly for that type of function 

also might need to download the ( K-Lite Codec Pk) from (http://www.majorgeeks.com)
when installing it you will want to keep set for default so do not make any changes / it will also check to see if you have any broken or missing codecs and fix or replace them 

then check to see if you can watch your video 

Mike


----------



## Mon

klite codec pack should resolve this issue:

here is the link again
http://www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=4120&s=95


----------

